# i,in,hin and an



## ranado

i,in,hin,and an 
Making verb how should I know which word is need to use those
And those are what tense 
(I mean after add those )
Every word is use these words.
Sorry..
I want to know is how to use and after add wht tense


----------



## DotterKat

You are asking about affixes which are intricately linked to verbal focus, a very broad topic in Tagalog grammar.

The i-, -in- and -hin affixes  are used in object and beneficiary focus sentences.

_*I*_bili mo siya ng libro. Buy him a book.
B_*in*_ili ko ang libro para sa kaniya. I bought the book for him.
Bibil_*hin*_ ko ang libro para sa kaniya. I will buy the book for him.

The -an suffix is used for location or direction focus sentences. Use -han if the verb ends in a vowel.

Bigy_*an*_ mo siya ng libro. Give him a book.
Dal_*han*_ mo siya ng libro (root verb is dala which ends in a vowel, so use -han as the suffix). Bring him a book.

Verbal tenses as they are understood in English grammar are likewise complicated by verbal focus in Tagalog grammar. Instead of tenses, we speak of aspects. The completed aspect is the equivalent of the past tense, the uncompleted aspect would be for the present tense and the contemplated aspect would stand for the future tense. The equivalencies are not perfect.

Ibinili ko siya ng libro. I bought him a book (completed aspect or _"past tense"_).
Ibinibili ko siya ng libro. I am buying him a book (uncompleted aspect or _"present tense"_ or even _"present progressive tense"_).
Ibibili ko siya ng libro. I will buy him a book (contemplated aspect or _"future tense"_).

As I mentioned, these topics can be quite lengthy and it would be better to consult a textbook.


----------



## ranado

Thank you sir..
Please,where I can get that book.
Salamat po .

Hello sir,
Please explain again.
i ...is use for present tense
A little bit confused for me .
sorry for continue asking.
salamat po...


----------



## DotterKat

Verb aspect in Tagalog grammar (the equivalent of verb tense in English) is a concept that should be distinguished from verb focus. This is one of the key differences between the two languages and one that has to be understood to make progress in Tagalog.

The prefix* i-* is applied to verb roots to make it an *object or beneficiary focus verb*. Changing the aspect (or tense) of the verb is a separate issue. Aspect (or tense) change calls for syllabic duplication, the addition of infixes or a combination of both.

*I*binili mo siya ng libro. Completed aspect (or past tense) is formed by the insertion of the infix -in- to the verb root bili.

*I*binibili mo siya ng libro. Uncompleted aspect (or present tense) is formed by the insertion of the infix -in- to the verb root bili with the first syllable duplicated.

*I*bibili mo siya ng libro. Contemplated aspect (or future tense) is formed by duplication of the first syllable of the verb root bili.

Note that in sentences above, the prefix* i-* is unchanged since is does not determine the aspect but rather indicates that the verb is in the object focus.

Now take note of the sentences below, which have *actor focus verbs*. In contrast to the i- prefix, the actor focus infix -*um-* does affect the formation of the completed and uncompleted aspects.

B*um*ili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Completed aspect (or past tense) formed by inserting the actor focus infix -um-.

B*um*ibili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Uncompleted aspect (or present tense) formed by the -um- infix to the verb root bili with duplication of the first syllable.

Bibili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Contemplated aspect (or future tense) formed by the duplication of the first syllable.

In short, the prefix* i- *is used to form an *object or beneficiary focus verb*. Changing the aspect / tense of an object focus verb calls for altering the verb root itself by syllabic duplication or the use of infixes. For *actor focus verbs*, the *-um-* infix is used and this time, it does affect the formation of the completed and uncompleted aspects.

_Remember, *verb focus* and *verb aspect* are two separate, albeit related, issues in Tagalog grammar. _


----------



## ranado

Help sir,
This week ,I still continue to learn I-,-in,-hin and -an.
after I learned (self-study) .
hanap(root verb) 
hanapin(infinitive)
hinanap(past tense)
hahanapin(future tense)
hinahanap(presents tense)
But I didn't understand....
Which root verb ,which one (I,in,hin,an) need to use.
example: 
 Kita (see)
Which one I need to add.
Ikita or kitain or kitahin 
I don't know sir.
Pls help me .
Thank you.


----------



## mataripis

I am not reading any books about the Tagalog language.My answers are based on actual use of different forms of Tagalog.i think kita is irregular form and the meaning of that particular word are two- earn and witness. 1. Kita- see or witness  itingin mo ang mata mo. ( itingin replaced ikita), kita as root word, masdan or tingnan mo (infinitive), nakita (past tense),makikita (future tense), tumitingin ( seeing)this form has verb ay - ay tumitingin - is seeng or is looking. THE present day Tagalog is just a fragment form of Standard Tagalog.The complicated form of this language was the result of its long term existence and inclusions of old and other austronesian/loan words. 2. Kita-earn,  ikamit( have it), kita /sahod as root word, kamtin or kitahin(infinitive), kikitahin (future form),kumikita (earning).


----------



## ranado

Thank you ...
But I didn't get my point...mean wht I want to know I don't know yet.but I still learn and search .after that I ask again.Thank you so much.


----------



## mataripis

You have to post the word or phrases and i will provide you the translation.It  is the same method i used in learning other words from other local languages.then analyze and compare.some words a complicated. To see in Tagalog has many forms.it is because there are diff. Levels or ways  viewing or inspecting diff. Situations.


----------



## ranado

Thank you po
I'll .now I study some like adj,nouns,
And I still research about I,in,an hin.
I don't know why ,which one is need to add i,in,an,hin.now I know is after put those ,it's changing to  the tense.
Hanap is hanapin
Sulat is isulat
Basa is basahin 
Tawag is tawagan
I want to know is why and how need to add 
e.g.sulat why can't add an,in,hin.
hintay this word which one need to add.
Like that la.
salamat po


----------



## mataripis

I see. You have the book with given examples of words and phrases but you encountered diff. Words that do not follow the given rules or conjugation or attachment of prefix. Try to post them and corrections will be provided by Tagalog speakers.


----------



## ranado

Sure...I be....
salamat po...


----------



## DotterKat

ranado said:


> Thank you po
> I'll .now I study some like adj,nouns,
> And I still research about I,in,an hin.
> I don't know why ,which one is need to add i,in,an,hin.now I know is after put those ,it's changing to  the tense.
> ....salamat po


I commend your efforts to learn Tagalog. A crucial difference between English and Tagalog, as mentioned in a previous post, is the concept of *verbal focus*. You have to understand what this means in order to know what affixes are appropriate. The focus of the sentence greatly determines what affix should be used.


ranado said:


> Hanap is hanapin
> Sulat is isulat
> Basa is basahin
> Tawag is tawagan
> I want to know is why and how need to add
> e.g.sulat why can't add an,in,hin.
> hintay this word which one need to add



Sulat can indeed be* i*sulat if you intend the sentence to have an object focus (Isulat mo ang pangalan mo).
Sulat can also be sulat*in* as another form of an object focus sentence (Sulatin mo ang pangalan mo), although isulat would be preferable as sulatin can be confused with the noun meaning _writings _or _written works_.
Sulat can also be sulat*an *if you intend the sentence to have a beneficiary focus (Sulatan mo siya).

As you can see, the affix that should be used_ depends on the *verbal focus* that you intend your sentence to have_.


----------



## ranado

subukin
subukan
This two words r same meaning
But maybe tense different.
I am getting confused


----------



## Giovani Fernandes

DotterKat said:


> Verb aspect in Tagalog grammar (the equivalent of verb tense in English) is a concept that should be distinguished from verb focus. This is one of the key differences between the two languages and one that has to be understood to make progress in Tagalog.
> 
> The prefix* i-* is applied to verb roots to make it an *object or beneficiary focus verb*. Changing the aspect (or tense) of the verb is a separate issue. Aspect (or tense) change calls for syllabic duplication, the addition of infixes or a combination of both.
> 
> *I*binili mo siya ng libro. Completed aspect (or past tense) is formed by the insertion of the infix -in- to the verb root bili.
> 
> *I*binibili mo siya ng libro. Uncompleted aspect (or present tense) is formed by the insertion of the infix -in- to the verb root bili with the first syllable duplicated.
> 
> *I*bibili mo siya ng libro. Contemplated aspect (or future tense) is formed by duplication of the first syllable of the verb root bili.
> 
> Note that in sentences above, the prefix* i-* is unchanged since is does not determine the aspect but rather indicates that the verb is in the object focus.
> 
> Now take note of the sentences below, which have *actor focus verbs*. In contrast to the i- prefix, the actor focus infix -*um-* does affect the formation of the completed and uncompleted aspects.
> 
> B*um*ili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Completed aspect (or past tense) formed by inserting the actor focus infix -um-.
> 
> B*um*ibili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Uncompleted aspect (or present tense) formed by the -um- infix to the verb root bili with duplication of the first syllable.
> 
> Bibili ka ng libro para sa kaniya. Contemplated aspect (or future tense) formed by the duplication of the first syllable.
> 
> In short, the prefix* i- *is used to form an *object or beneficiary focus verb*. Changing the aspect / tense of an object focus verb calls for altering the verb root itself by syllabic duplication or the use of infixes. For *actor focus verbs*, the *-um-* infix is used and this time, it does affect the formation of the completed and uncompleted aspects.
> 
> _Remember, *verb focus* and *verb aspect* are two separate, albeit related, issues in Tagalog grammar. _



Ok, but I'm still trying to figure out the difference between *object* and *actor* focus. In the case of the Object Focus, insteand of *-ng-* shouldn't I use 
*-ang-*?

For example:

*I*binili mo siya *ang* libro.
and
B*um*ili ka *ng* libro para sa kaniya.

Maraming salamat po.


----------



## DotterKat

Giovani Fernandes said:


> Ok, but I'm still trying to figure out the difference between *object* and *actor* focus. In the case of the Object Focus, insteand of *-ng-* shouldn't I use
> *-ang-*?
> 
> For example:
> 
> *I*binili mo siya *ang* libro.
> and
> B*um*ili ka *ng* libro para sa kaniya.
> 
> Maraming salamat po.



_Ibinili mo siya ...._ is intended to be in the benefactive focus. The ang third-person singular pronoun _*siya*_ is used since it is the focus of the sentence and libro is preceded by the unfocused marker _*ng*_.

Strictly speaking, the benefactive-focus sentence ought to use the suffix -han  (_Bilhan mo siya ng libro_).  However, colloquial usage does allow for the _Ibinili mo siya ng libro_ formulation and thus I point out that the intent of the latter  is for it to be understood as a benefactive-focus sentence.

You can alter the sentence thus: 

Ibinili mo ang libro para sa kaniya.

This is now clearly intended to be an object-focus sentence, requiring the focused marker ang right before the direct object libro and the sa third-person singular pronoun kaniya / kanya is used since kaniya / kanya is not the focus of the sentence.


----------

